# Voice Recognition Issue in 2014 Rogue



## Rogue (May 19, 2014)

I leased a 2014 Rogue SL. Within the first 2 weeks I had multiple issues with the audio locking up, the display shutting down and reloading, and the voice recognition error showing on the screen while attempting to make a call. The dealership replaced the entire audio unit. Picked up and still an issue that when I hit the call button on my steering wheel, the message voice recognition initializing comes up. Once it disappears I hit the call button, same message. Sometimes happens 2-3 times before I can make a call. The dealership seems as a loss. Any ideas?


----------

